# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Intervistat për emigrim në Kanada

## Anxhi

Hi!

 Mendoj se do te ishte dicka shume e dobishme nje topic me kete teme per te gjithe ata persona qe presin te emigrojne ne canada dhe jane ne pritje te intervistes. Ata te cilet e kane kaluar kete eksperience te na tregojne dhe ne te tjereve. Edhe une dua te emigroj ne Canada dhe jam shume kurioze te di. Shume shtete kane forume te tilla me etapat e emigracionit me pershkrimin e intervistave etj. Ne shqiptaret asgje. ...... dhe megjithmend qe eshte per te ardhur keq.

 Thx

----------


## Anxhi

ku jane shqiptaret qe kane emigruar ne Canada ???????? apo kane shume pune dhe nuk kane kohe te shkruajne 2 fjali???????? Pse e keni lene kete forum te bllokuar ne vend nderkohe qe ne te gjitha vendet e botes  forumet e emigrimit jane shume aktive. Keni shkruar nga 30 faqe per kanadane si vend jo i pershtatshem  dhe per intervistat asgje?????

 thx

----------


## Anxhi

u pa puna ............ kur ta jap intervisten time do shkruaj une e para doshta ndohmoj dike.

 bye

----------


## Reiart

EH.  E ku ka shqiptare ne Kanada. Ata jane bere te gjithe kanadeze dhe nuk besoj se i bie ndermend ndonjerit se ka Shqiperi dhe shqiptare. Prandaj mos prit ndihme nga kanadezet.

----------


## Anxhi

aq mire e thua ......... bravo 
 me mire po informohem nga forumet e shteteve te tjera se ketu me zuri gjumi

----------


## friendlyboy1

Un nuk jam ne kanada jam ne USA bej durim se ketu ka plot nga kanadaja dhe do te ndihmojn. Kanadaja eshte sot vendi me i leht per te emigruar dhe kuptohet me i veshtiri per te jetuar aq mir sa do te doje. So, gjerat kryesore per kanadan jan diploma universitetit, deg te ndryshme kan pik te ndryshme sigurish shkencat kan me shum pik, eksperienca e punes gjuha angleze dhe karakteri. Keto gjera i kishte pothuaj te njejta dhe australia sepse un u mundova te emigroj atije para nja 8 viteve. anyways good luck

----------


## White_Angel

Anxhi !

Une vete nuk jetoj ne Canada por te pakten pak a shume te njejten procedure qe perdorin edhe ne Amerike , perdoret edhe aty. Se pari duhet te dish se per cfare ti kerkon te emigrosh ne Canada. Shkolle , azil politik . Persa i perket shkolles nuk e di se si funksionon , por per azil politik duhet te besh nje histori se perse ti je larguar nga Shqiperia , cilat jane arsyet qe ty te shtyn te kerkoksh strehim politik ne Canada , keto mund te jene te shumta. Ama mos harro dicka , historia duhet te jete shume bindese per Oficerin i cili do marri ne dore dosjen tende. Duhet te mundohesh qe gjithcka po te kesh mundesi ta shoqerosh me fakte. Gjithcka qe ti shkruan ne ate histori , qe do te jete "historia e jetes tuaj "( natyrisht ne thonjza) .Pasi e ben historine e dergon tek adresat e emigracionit , dhe ata mbasi e marrin ne dore dhe studiojne se cfare ju ke shkruar edhe derguar ty te dergojne daten e intervistes. Ketu intervista behet nga oficeri dhe nje perkthyes. Perkthyesin ketu mund ta marresh edhe vete ( kurse ne Canada me duket se e caktojne ata , ka shqiptare qe merren me ate pune) , pastaj behet intervista gjithmone rreth asaj qe ke shkruar ti , as me teper as me shume. Te pyesin rreth asaj. nese ti je e forte dhe ju mbush mendjen se vertet te kane ndodhur te tilla  gjera , ath i gezofsh dokumentat, nese jo , fillojne procedurat e tjera qe jane me gjykates , me avokate edhe me humbje parash , pasi 1/99 vete i kane fituar letrat ne gjygj perballe gjykatesit. Por me sa kam degjuar ne Canada eshte mundesia me e lehte per t'i fituar , vetem mos shko ne vende me popullim te madh nga shqipetaret , pasi jane mesuar pak a shume me historite e tyre . Mundohu te shkosh nga veriu nje vend ku shume qe i kane humbur ne Amerike kam degjuar edhe njoh familje qe i kane fituar quhet Alberta ( kush eshte ne Canada e di me mire ku ndodhet) por aty po i fitojne letrat shume . Nje mundesi tjeter eshte edhe ,martesa me nenshtetas canadez , edhe aty duhet te besh nje interviste te shkurter , se si jeni njohur , dhe se cfare te ardhurash ka personi qe martohet me ty , pra qe te jete i zoti te te suportoj qendrimin tend me te . Por Canadaja ka edhe dicka te mire lejon edhe martesat midis sexeve te njejta , dhe me bashkejetese. Po te jesh e zonja , edhe te kesh vullnet dhe natyrisht FAT , mund t'ia dalesh mbane.

Te uroj gjithe te mirat edhe FAT



White_Angel

----------


## Anxhi

sidomos ajo keshilla e fundit per martese midis dy sekse shume interesante .................. ja u rekomandoj te gjitheve. Plsssssssss lexo dhe njehere topicun . nuk behet fjale ne cfare menyre mund te arish ne kanada eshte thjesht pershkrimi i intervistes qe kane dhene ata qe kane emigruar ne kanada me nje aplikim te thjeshte . sidoqofte thx shume per pergjigjen sepse asnje nuk u lodh te pergjigjet deri tani.

 thxxxxx

----------


## kurkushi

> Hi!
> 
>  Mendoj se do te ishte dicka shume e dobishme nje topic me kete teme per te gjithe ata persona qe presin te emigrojne ne canada dhe jane ne pritje te intervistes. Ata te cilet e kane kaluar kete eksperience te na tregojne dhe ne te tjereve. Edhe une dua te emigroj ne Canada dhe jam shume kurioze te di. Shume shtete kane forume te tilla me etapat e emigracionit me pershkrimin e intervistave etj. Ne shqiptaret asgje. ...... dhe megjithmend qe eshte per te ardhur keq.
> 
>  Thx


Kjo puna e informimit për migrim duket se është sikur informimi për jetën pas vdekjes...ata që vdesin vet nuk kanë më dëshirë as të dëgjojnë për ata  që kanë mbetur pas dhe që presin informata prej tyre!...

----------


## White_Angel

> sidomos ajo keshilla e fundit per martese midis dy sekse shume interesante .................. ja u rekomandoj te gjitheve. Plsssssssss lexo dhe njehere topicun . nuk behet fjale ne cfare menyre mund te arish ne kanada eshte thjesht pershkrimi i intervistes qe kane dhene ata qe kane emigruar ne kanada me nje aplikim te thjeshte . sidoqofte thx shume per pergjigjen sepse asnje nuk u lodh te pergjigjet deri tani.
> 
>  thxxxxx



Anxhi !

Persa i perket temes tuaj edhe une asaj i jam pergjigjur. Po te lexoni me vemendje nuk ju kam treguar se si shkohet ne Canada , por procedurat qe ndiqen per nje azil politik. Me duket se ju nuk jeni e qarte vete se cfare ne te vertet kerkoni. Lexojeni edhe njehere me vemendje postimin tim , pastaj pergjigju. Pastaj persa i perket pershkrimit te intervistes qe ben me nje oficer ate ju kam treguar edhe une. 

Mgjth eshte e kote te ndihmosh njerez qe nuk dine te vlersojne dicka te tille.Ndoshta bera gabim qe ju pergjigja temes tuaj . Mund te gjeni vende te tjera mbase ju ndihmojne me shume.


Gjithe te mirat 


White_Angel

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Dmth e hongre edhe ti sapunin per djath o Anxhi. Nesje, une vete nuk i jam nenshtruar atij procesi, por Kanadaja eshte e lehte. Ata njerez duan. Keshtu qe flije mendjen se do vish ne Toronto ku temperatura veres eshte +40 grade ndersa ne dimer -40 grade, dhe ku s'te japin 'eksperience pune Kanadeze' pa 'eksperience pune Kanadeze". LOL

----------


## Ona_ca

Pershendetje Anxhi,
Une vete nuk pata interviste para se te merrja dokumentat por mesa me ka thene nje mikesha ime qe erdhi para 4 muajsh, eshte nje interviste formale. Nese ti i ke dokumentat ne rregull dhe shkon deri tek intervista thone qe eshte e sigurte qe e merr vizen. Sic tha the Qafiri kanadezet njerez duan, keshtu qe mos e merr me frike fare intervisten, por mundohu te pregatitesh per nje zhgenjim kanadez, te pakten ne fillim. 

Pac fat ne planet e tua!

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## master

anxhi

Para se te emigroja ne USA po shikoja mundesine per te emigruar ne kanada.
Shko tek www.britishexpats.com...aty kishte shume informacione per cdo aspekt te emigrimit ne canada.
Ne fillim zgenjehesh kudo..edhe ne USA..po do mesohesh, do behesh kanadeze dhe po qe e zonja iken ne cdo vend tjter te botes perfshire edhe USA,Australia etj.

----------


## BOKE

*Kanadaja, vendi i mundësive *  

Kanadaja është vendi më i madh gjeografikisht, në hemisferën perëndimore, me një popullsi vetëm prej 31 milionë banorësh. Ky vend tejet demokratik përbëhet prej 10 provincash (me qeveri lokale të fortë) dhe tre territore, ndërsa qytetet më të mëdha janë Toronto, Montreal dhe Vankuver. Emigrimi është një burim i Kanadasë, ku bazohet vazhdimësia e rritjes ekonomike të këtij vendi, dhe nga ana tjetër, vetë emigrantët gjejnë mundësi të shprehjes së aftësive të tyre, duke siguruar një jetë të mirë për veten dhe familjen. Kanadaja ofron mundësi të mëdha për shkak të popullsisë relativisht të rrallë për sipërfaqen dhe burimet natyrore që ka vendi, të lulëzimit ekonomik (Kanadaja është anëtare e G-ës, 8 vendet më të fuqishme ekonomikisht në botës), ndërkohë që janë të njohura kujdesi shëndetësor dhe sistemi arsimor i shëndetshëm, skemat e pensionit dhe sip. e tokës së gjerë dhe të bollshme.Qeveria kanadeze ka në programin e saj të zhvilluar të emigracionit të organizuar, vizat e qëndrimit të përhershëm në Kanada, ku përfshihen viza familjare dhe ato ekonomike. Në vizat familjare hyn emigrimi i personave që kanë pjesëtarë të familjes së tyre në këtë vend, ndërsa vizat ekonomike, janë ato për profesionistë dhe punonjës të kualifikuar në një zanat të caktuar, vizat e punonjësve të kualifikuar për Kebekun, (zona frëngjishtfolëse), i nominuari rajonal emigrim në rajone të caktuara), si dhe vizat për emigrantët e biznesit, (që kanë ndërmend të hapin një biznes të tyrin). Aplikanti i mundshëm për vizë kanadeze, pranohet nën sistemin federal të emigrimit të kualifikuar duke u bazuar në një sërë faktorësh. Në bazë të tyre, autoritetet vendosin nëse kandidati do të jetë i suksesshëm. Aplikanti i suksesshëm duhet të zotërojë një profesion që është në listën e profesioneve për të cilat vendi ka nevojë, dhe veçanërisht të preferuar janë ata me Vende Pune të Aprovuara nga autoritetet qeveritare. Edhe për vizat nën programet migratore të Kebekut apo të nominuarve rajonalë, aplikantët duhet të dëshmojnë se kanë mundësitë për tu integruar ekonomikisht në Kanada, në përputhje me programet përkatse të emigracionit dhe krieret e përzgjedhjes të administratës së Kebekut apo provincave. kategori të tjera vizash janë ato nën Programin e Emigracionit për Biznesin, ku përfshihen tre nëkategori, përfshijë atë të investitorëve, sipërmarrësve dhe të vetë-punësuarve. Numrin e ardhshëm do të botojmë shumë hollësira mbi emigracionin në Kanada. 
Plotësoni dokumentet për vizë kanadeze 
Aplikanti për vizë kanadeze të punonjësit të kualifikuar, duhet të plotësojë formularin përkatës për qëndrim të përhershëm. Seksioni i informacionit shtesë për familjarët, duhet të plotësohet nga secili anëtar i familjes. Qytetarët shqiptarë duhet të plotësojnë një pyetësor të veçantë. Të gjitha dokumentet duhet të jenë të fotokopjuara dhe noterizuara dhe në përkthimin anglisht ose frëngjisht. Mos dërgoni origjinalin, përveçse aty ku ju kërkohet. Të gjitha dokumentet bashkë me formularin e plotësuar, mbyllen në një zarf. 
-Dokumentet e nënshtetësisë: Karta e identitetit, certifikata e martesës, divorcit, vdekjes së bashkëshortit etj. Fotokopje e certifikatës së nënshtetësisë. 
-Certifikatat e fëmijëve, (me emrat e prindërve), dokumentet e adoptimit, (nëse është ky rast), vendim gjykate për kujdestarinë e fëmijës (në rast divorci). Dokumentet (dëftesat) e studimeve të fëmijës, kur ai është mbi 22 vjeç. 
-Dokumentet e udhëtimit dhe pasaportat: Fotokopje të faqeve të përdorura të pasaportave tuaja, partnerit dhe fëmijëve, (Data e lëshimit, vizat e mundshme, foto dhe afati i skandencës, shënime etj). 
-Nëse keni, të dhëna për të afërmit tuaj në Kanada dhe statusin e tyre. 
-Aplikanti kryesor, të paraqesë të dhëna të nivelit arsimor të çdo lloji, që pas shkollës së mesme: Diploma, çertifikata, mbrojtje gjuhe të huaj, provime dhe kurse të ndryshme. Duhet dëftesa e listës së notave në universitet, të mbyllur në një zarf të vulosur nga fakulteti juaj. 
-Përvoja e punës: Dokumente të noterizuara të të kontaratave të punës, aktuale dhe të kaluara, të noterizuara me përkthim anglisht ose frëngjisht. Letra reference të kompnive ku keni punuar, të sigluara me logon, telefonin, faksin e kompanisë. Ato duhet të përfshijnë: Kohën e punësimit, postet dhe përsa kohë i keni patur, përgjegjësitë në cdo post dhe përfitimet ekonomike, firma e eprorit tuaj dhe karta e tij e biznesit. Nëse nuk paraqisni referencën, jepni me shkrim arsyet.
-Provat e zotërimit të gjuhës: Provimet me shkrim dhe diplomat e një institucioni të njohur. Provimet duhet të jenë jot ë të vjetra se të një viti, dhe nëse vendosni të në dërgoni diplomës, ajo duhet të jetë origjinalja. 
-Nëse keni siguruar leje pune në Kanada, dërgoni fotokopjen e lejes.
-Familjarët që nuk vijnë me ju: Nëse keni i martuar dhe vendosni të shkoni në Kanada pa partnerin dhe fëmijët, bashkë me aplikimin duhet të keni një deklaratë të shkruar dhe noterizuar, ku theksoni vendimin për të emigruar pa familjen, dhe të konfirmoni se e keni të qartë që familjarët duhet të ndjkein procedurat e tyre të emigrimit, nëse duan të bashkohen me ju më vonë. 
-Prova të posedimit nga ana juaj të fondeve të kërkuara për emigrim, për të mbajtur veten, të gatshme për tu kthyer në një nga monedhat e përdorura në Kanada sapo të mbërrini. 
-Certifikata Origjinale të pastërtisë penale, përfshirë gjurmët e gishtërinjve, për ju dhe familjarët, në çdo vend ku keni jetuar për të paktën 6 muaj. 
-Fatura e pagesës së aplikimit. 
Fotot: Nga 6 foto për ju dhe familjarët. Kujdes: Nuk janë njësoj me foton e pasaportës: Përmasat e fotos janë 45x35 mm. Përmasat e kokës, nga 25 në 35 mm. 
Adresa postare: 
The Canadian Embassy, Immigration Section, Via Zara 30, Rome, 00198, Italy 

Shkoni në Kanada i sponsorizuar nga i afërmi 

Qytetarët e Kanadasë apo personat që gëzojnë statusin e rezidentit të përhershëm në këtë vend, kanë të drejtën të sponsorizojnë familjarë të afërt apo kushërinj, të cilët duan të bëhen rezidentë të përhershëm në Kanada. Sponsorët duhet të premtojnë se do të mbështesin financiarisht të afërmin apo familjarin dhe familjen e këtij të fundit, për një periudhë kohore nga 3-10 vjet, për ti ndihmuar ata të stabilizohen në Kanada. Ndërkaq, nën Marrëveshjen Kanada-Kebek, (rajoni frëngjishtfolës), kjo provincë ka rolin e saj në vendimin që do të marrë për rezidentët në këtë provincë. Gjithsesi kjo pjesë e procesit fillohet vetëm pasi zyra e Emigracionit dhe Nënshtetësisë së Kanadasë, CIC, ka mbaruar procedurën e pranimit të aplikantit, pasi ka vlerësuar se janë plotësuar kriteret e kërkuara. 
Kush mund të sponsorizohet 
Rezidenti i përhershëm apo nënshtetasi kanadez, mund të sponsorizojë këta të afërm që jetojnë jashtë Kanadasë: 
-Bashkëshortin (en) që duhet të jetë 16 vjeç e lart 
-Prindërit dhe gjyshërit 
-Fëmijët në moshë minore (i varur), përfshi edhe ata të adoptuar 
-Vëllezërit, motrat, fëmijët e tyre, nipër apo mbesa kur janë jetimë; kur janë nën 18 vjeç dhe të pamartuar, ose 
-Mund të sponsorizohen kushërinj të parë të çdo moshe, nëse nuk keni teze, hallë dajë apo xhaxha ose anëtarë familjeje nga lista e mësipërme për të sponsorizuar, ose kur këta të fundit gëzojnë ndërkaq statusin kanadez të nënshtetësisë apo rezidencës së përhershme. 
Një fëmijë quhet i varur kur është nën moshën 22 vjeç dhe nuk është i martuar, (në bashki apo kishë etj); kur është student me kohë të plotë dhe ka varësi për mbështetje financiare që para se të mbushte 22 vjeç; ose është i varur financiarisht nga një prind që poara moshës 22 vjeç, për shkak të një invaliditeti. 
Çfarë duhet patur parasysh 
Nëse i afërmi juaj që jeton në Kanada, kërkon tju sponsorizojë për vizën familjare, ai duhet të plotësojë disa kushte. Kështu, nëse ka sponsorizuar më parë të afërm, që në Kanada ka përfituar asistencë sociale, ai nuk mund të sponsorizojë një tjetër, pasi nuk ka respektuar mbështetjen financiare të të afërmit. Rezidenti i përhershëm apo shtetasi kanadez, paraprakisht duhet të nënshkruajë një Pakt me Ministrinë e Emigracionit dhe Nënshtetësisë, si dhe një Marrëveshje Sponsorizimi me të afërmin e vet, që nënvizon angazhimin e përbashkët. Nëse ju kërkoni të emigroni në Kanada, i afërmi juaj sipas marrëdhënieve familjare që përshkruam më lart, duhet së pari të aplikojë për tju sponsorizuar. Vetëm pas kësaj, ju si emigrant mund të aplikoni për vizë kanadeze, sipas klasës së vizave familjare. Aplikimi, pra formulari i mbushur dhe gjithë dokumentacioni që kemi përshkruar numrat e kaluar, postohen në adresën: The Canadian Embassy, Immigration Section, Via Zara 30, Rome, 00198, Italy.
Tarifat e aplikimeve për vizë në Kanada 
Aplikantët për vizë kanadeze, të çfarëdo lloji, duhet të paguajnë një sërë kostosh të përpunimit administrativ të dosjeve të tyre,si për procedurat e emigracionit, edhe për ato të marrjes së qytetarisë kanadeze. Më poshtë po japim listën e tarifave për aplikantët duhet të kenë parasysh për llojin e vizës që kërkojnë. Autoritetet kanadeze kanë të drejtën e ndryshimit të taksave të mëposhtme pa ndonjë paralajmërim paraprak, ndërsa përgjithësisht, tarfiat në fjalë paguhen në kohën e aplikimit. Të gjitha shumat e përmendura më poshtë janë në dollarë kanadezë. 
Viza e qëndrimit të përhershëm 
Aplikantët e vizave familjare 
Aplikimi i sponsorit $75 
Aplikanti kryesor $475 
Aplikanti kryesor, në rastin kur ai është më pak se 22 vjeç dhe nuk është bashkëshort apo partner $75 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është mbi 22 vjeç ose nën 22 vjeç dhe bashkëshort $550 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është nën 22 vjeç dhe nuk është bashkëshort $150 
Kujdes: Tarifat e aplikantëve kryesorë dhe anëtarëve të familjes për vizat familjare, paguhen bashkë me taksën e sponsorit, kur ky i fundit dorëzon aplikimin e sponsorizimit. 
Viza e të vetëpunsuarit, e sipërmarrësit dhe biznesmenit 
Aplikanti kryesor $1,050 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është mbi 22 vjeç ose nën 22 vjeç dhe bashkëshort $550 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është nën 22 vjeç dhe nuk është bashkëshort $150 
Aplikantë për vizat e tjera 
Aplikanti kryesor $550 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është mbi 22 vjeç ose nën 22 vjeç dhe bashkëshort $550 
Anëtari i familjes së aplikantit kryesor, kur është nën 22 vjeç dhe nuk është bashkëshort $150 
Viza qëndrimi të përkohshëm 
Me një hyrje në Kanada $75 
Më shumë hyrje $150 
Kujdes: Totali për këtë kategori nuk i kalon 400 $, kur familja/grupi hyn në Kanada në të njëjtën kohë dhe vend 
Leje pune 
Tarifa e lejes $150 
Kujdes: Kjo tarifë është përsonale, por nuk i kalon 400$ kur grupi hyn njëherësh në Kanada në të njëjtën pikë, për koncerte etj.. Leje studimi 
Tarfia e lejes së studimit $125 
Viza kanadeze, pyetësori i veçantë për shqiptarët 
Emigrantët shqiptarë që kërkojnë të aplikojnë për viza kanadeze, si të kategorisë së vizës federale për punonjësin e kualifikuar, të vizës rajonale (provincës) për të nominuarin, apo të aplikantit të përzgjedhur të Kebekut, duhet të plotësojnë një pyetësor të veçantë, që ka lidhje pikërisht me aktivitetin e tyre në Shqipëri apo në rajon. Pyetësori i autoriteteve kanadeze kërkon që nëse përgjigja ndaj cilësdo pyetje është Po, të jepet informacion detajuar lidhur me të.Ja pyetjet që përmban pyetsori: 
1) Keni patur ju ose cilido anëtar i familjes suaj, kontakte të vullnetshme apo të pavullnetshme, me shërbimet sekrete ose informative të Shqipërisë, ish Jugosllavisë apo vendev të tjera?
2) Keni punuar ju ose cilido anëtar i familjes suaj, për shërbimet sekrete apo informative shqiptare, ish jugosllave apo vendeve të tjera? 
3) Ju ose anëtarë të familjes, keni punuar ndonjëherë në ndonjë sektor të veprimtarisë sekrete apo të klasifikuar, dhe/ose a keni patur ndonjëherë akses në informacione sekrete? 
4)Keni hasur ju apo anëtarë të familjes, ndonjëherë probleme me autoritetet policore, të sigurisë apo informative, në vendin tuaj apo vende të tjera, përfshirë edhe ngacmime nga ana e tyre? 
5) Ju ose çdo anëtar i familjes suaj, ka vepruar ndonjëherë, vullnetarisht ose i detyruar, me ndonjë grup apo organizatë në territorin e Shqipërisë, Unionit SMZ apo të tjera rajone të ish Jugosllavisë, apo në çdo vend tjetër, si furnizues armësh apo stërvitës trupash? 
6) Jeni thirrur ju apo anëtarë të familjes suaj, të shërbeni nën armë, (me dëshirë apo i detyruar), në njësitë e forcave të armatosura në rajonet e ish Jugosllavisë që nga viti 1991? Nëse po, keni marrë pjesë aktive në luftime në territorin e ish Jugosllavisë? Shënoni datat dhe vendet e misioneve, emrat e krerëve të njësisve ushtarake, dhe bashkangjisni dosjes suaj një fotokopje të librezës ushtarake apo të marrjes së urdhrit të misionit. 
7) Si një individ apo anëtar i një organizate apo grupi, keni patur ju apo anëtarë të familjes suaj, Probleme të Veçanta në Shqipëri, sidomos përsa u përket çështjeve financiare apo administrative, (për shembull, në lidhje me natyrën apo origjinën e dokumenteve që ju apo familjarët kanë marrë, zotëruar apo lëshuar?) 
Shënime të veçanta: 
a) Ju lutemi, deklaroni sasinë e fondeve tuaja financiare, burimin e tyre, llojin e valutës dhe vendndodhjen e tyre. b) Shënoni në hapësirën pëkatëse në pyetësor, datat dhe arsyet e çdo udhëtimi që keni bërë gjatë 10 viteve të fundit apo që pas datëlindjes suaj të 18-të. Jepni gjithashtu një listë emrash, adresash dhe numrash telefoni të kontekteve tuaja personale apo profesionale jashtë Shqipërisë, duke përshkruar natyrën e këtyre kontakteve. 
Viza kanadeze, ku dhe si procesohet aplikimi 
Aplikimet e të interesuarve për emigrim në Kanada, procesohen nga zyrat përkatëse të vizave, në ambasadat, misionet apo konsullatat kanadeze. Më e afërta për aplikantët shqiptarë është ambasada kanadeze në Romë, e cila është akredituar edhe për Shqipërinë. Procesi nëpër të cilin kalon përpunimi i aplikimit të emigrantit, vijon si më poshtë: 
-Disa hapa janë të përbashkët për çdo mision kanadez gjatë procesimit të aplikimeve për vizë. Kështu, pas dorëzimt tëaplikimit tuaj, oficeri I Emigracionit dhe Nënshtetësisë së Kanadasë, do të verifkojë nëse dosja është plotësuar në rregull. Kështu përfshihet kontrolli për: Plotësimin e formularit të aplikimit në mënyrë korrekte, pagesa e taksës së aplikimit, dhe përfshirja e gjithë dokumentacionit mbështetës. Nëse oficeri vëren mungesa, aplikimi kthehet pa u marrë parasysh. Zyra përkatëse ju dërgon një letër, në rastin kur e ka marrë aplikimin korrekt nga ana juaj, duke ju njoftuar njëkohësisht se cilat hapa hidhen më pas. 
-Koha e procesimit: Kohëzgjatja për përpunimin e dokumentacionit tuaj të aplikimit, varet nga njëri mision në tjetrin, por zakonisht kufijtë minimalë dhe maksimalë janë nga 6 deri në 33 muaj. Keni në dorë të përshpejtoni kohën e procesimit dhe kthimit të përgjigjes, nëse: 
Përfshini gjithë dokumentacionin e nevojshëm në aplikimin tuaj; nëse njoftoni Zyrën e Vizave për çdo ndryshim që ka ndodhur lidhur me të dhënat e aplikimit tuaj; në se siguroheni mirë se fotokopjet dhe dokumentat janë të qarta dhe të lexueshme, nëse ofroni përkthime të noterizuara në anglisht-frëngjisht të dokumenteve, aty ku kërkohet. 
Vonesat: Aplikimi juaj mund të vonohet në rastet kur Zyrës së Vizave i duhet të ndërmarra veprime shtesë për të shqyrtuar rastin tuaj. Aplikimi vonohet kur: 
-Ka probleme lidhur me kriminalitetin apo me çështje të sigurisë në aplikimin tuaj 
-Nëse situata juaj familjare nuk është e qartë për shkak të një divorci, adoptimi fëmije etj, ku çështjet lidhur me to nuk janë qartësuar dhe zgjidhur ligjërisht. 
-Nëse Zyra e misionit kanadez duhet të konsultohet me zyra të tjera apo me qendrën në Kanada. 
-Zyra e Vizave do të kontaktojë më ju nëse kërkon më shumë dokumenta ose nëse duhet të vini për një intervistë. 
-Nëse aplikimi juaj është i suksesshëm, juve do tju drgohet COPR, Konfirmimi i Rezidencës së Përhershme në Kanada. COPR duhet ta keni me vete bashkë me pasaportën tuaj dhe vizën, kur të hyni në Kanada. 
Testi, sa pikë fitoni për vizën kanadeze 
Vizat kanadeze për punonjësit e kualifikuar, vlerësohen me sistem pikësh dhe i akordohen me statusin e rezidentit të përhershëm, atij kandidati që është i aftë të demonstrojë se ka mundësi të përballojë me sukses ekonomikisht jetesën në Kanada. Aplikantët vlerësohen për 6 elementë dhe nënfaktorët e tyre, të cilat në total pikësh maksimale arrijnë në 100 pikë. Aplikanti i suksesshëm duhet të marrë minimalisht 67 pikë, ndërsa duhet të ketë të paktën 1 vit përvojë të pandërprerë në profesionin për të cilin aplikon, gjatë 10 vjetëve të fundit. Sipas rregullores së pikëve, renditen faktorët që ndikojnë për kandidatin, dhe maksimumi i pikëve që mund të fitojë ai nga çdo faktor. Kështu, pikët maksimale janë:
-Për arsimin 25, gjuhën 24, përvojën, 21, moshën 10, gjetja paraprake e vendit të punës 10, përshtatshmëria 10. Totali 100 pikë.
Arsimi Pikët tuaja Max. 25 
Universiteti Grada doktor ose master, dhe të paktën 17 vjet në profesion 25 
Dy ose më shumëdiploma universiteti, dhe të paktën 15 vjet përvojë në profesion ose të ngjashme 22 
Diplomë dy vjeçare në universitet dhe 14 vjet përvojë 20 
Diplomë 1 vjeçare në universitet dhe të paktën 13 vjet përvojë 15 
Çertifikata ose Diploma të tjera mbi të mesmen 
Diplomë shkolle profesionale 3 vjeçare dhe 15 vjet përvojë 22 
Diplomë dy vjeçare dhe të paktën 14 vjet përvojë në këtë fushë 20 
Diplomë 1 vjecare profesionale dhe të paktën 13 vjet përvojë 15 
Arsimi i mesëm i përgjithshëm 5 
Gjuha e huaj ( E folur, e shkruar, dëgjim, lexim) Max. 24 
Gjuha e parë Aftësia e lartë 4 
E mesme 2 
Njohuri bazë 1 deri 2 
Aspak 0 
Maksimumi për katër aftësitë 16 
Gjuha e dytë Aftësia e lartë 2 
E mesme 2 
Njohuri bazë 1 deri 2 
Aspak 0 
Maksimumi për katër aftësitë 8 
Përvoja në punë Maks. 21 
Një vit 15 
Dy vite 17 
Tre vjet 19 
Katër vjet 21 
Mosha Maks. 10 
Maks. 10 pikë 21-49 vjeç 
Zbriten 2 pikë për çdo vit Mbi 49 ose nën 21 
Sigurimi paraprak i punës në Kanada Maks. 10 
Përshtatshmëria në vend Maks. 10 
Arsimi i bashkëshortit(es) 3-5 
Nëse keni punuar më parë zyrtarisht një vit në Kanada 5 
Nëse keni studiuar minimumi 2 vjet në vend 5 
Pikë të shtuara për sigurimin e punës 5 
Lidhje familjare në Kanada 5 
Totali 100 
Kanada-Kebek, profesionet më të kërkuara 
Brenda Kanadasë, emigrantët shqiptarë mund të zgjedhin për emigrim zonën franceze të Kanadasë, Kebekun, e cila drejtohet nga një qeveri autonome. Preferohet njohuria e frëngjishtes apo anglishtes. Kebeku dhe qeveria federale kanadeze kanë juridiksion të përbashkët përsa i përket emigracionit. Kebeku është përgjegjës në përzgjedhjen e emigrantëve që dëshirojnë të vendosen brenda territorit të kësaj province dhe që do të hyjnë në tregun vendas të punës, ndërkohë që pranimin e tyre në vend, përgjegjëse është Kanadaja. Më poshtë po japim listën e profesioneve më të kërkuara në këtë zonë me zhvillim shumë të lartë ekonomik dhe kulturor.
Arsimi i lartë 
Agrikulturë dhe pyje 
Shkenca dhe teknologji ushqimore Arkitekturë, planifikim dhe projektim urban Projektim industrial 
Arte të bukura-të aplikuara: Komunikacione dhe projektime grafike Shkenca natyrore: 
Biokimi, kimi, inxhinieri kimike, inxhinjeri civile, inxhinieri elektrike dhe elektronike, inxhinieri industriale, inxhinieri e teknologjisë së informacionit, inxhinjeri mekanike, inxhinjeri e ndërtimit, mikrobiologji, shkenca informative, 
Gjuhë dhe letërsi 
Përkthyes anglisht-frëngjisht në fusha teknike dhe shkencore 
Shkenca administrative: Teknologji e menaxhimit të informacionit 
Mjekësi: Terapist të foluri dhe audiolog, infermieria e lartë (3 vjet dhe mbi) 
Shkenca sociale: Arkivist shkencor dhe bibliotekar 
Arsimi post-sekondar (baraz me tre vjet studime) 
-Bujqësi dhe peshkim, veterinary, teknologji e prodhimit blegtoral, teknologji e pajisjeve bujqësore 
-Ushqim dhe turizëm: Teknologji e transformimit ushqimor, teknika të menaxhimit hotelerik, 
-Kimi-biologji: Purifikim uji, kimi analitike (laborator) 
-Mirëmbajtje pajisjesh motorike: Mirëmbajtje avionësh dhe pjesësh 
-Teknolog: i inxhinierisë industriale, i nxhinierisë mekanike, i transformimeve plastike 
-Laborant radio-onkologjie 
-Specialist i prodhimit të letrës  

gazeta Sot

----------


## orbit

bokerrima a ki shtek qe na njofton diqka lidhje me ardhjen ne Canada me para se jemi te interesuar te vijme atje per te jetuar dhe punuar lajmerohumn ne adresen e emajlit ..buki_sus@hotmail.com
 tung

----------


## orbit

A kush qe me ndihmon per me ardhe ne Canada si ne te zeze ashtu dhe ne menyre te rregullt se une jame i interesuar te vij ne Canada per te jetuar dhe punuar te lutem lajmerohuni dikush qe din ndonje menyre per te ardhe atje dhe lajmerohuni ne kete adrese buki_sus @hotmail.com . Pason nje shperblim nga ana ime tung

----------


## anabanana

po te sjell un

sa lek do me japesh?

----------


## Endri

> sidomos ajo keshilla e fundit per martese midis dy sekse shume interesante .................. ja u rekomandoj te gjitheve. Plsssssssss lexo dhe njehere topicun . nuk behet fjale ne cfare menyre mund te arish ne kanada eshte thjesht pershkrimi i intervistes qe kane dhene ata qe kane emigruar ne kanada me nje aplikim te thjeshte . sidoqofte thx shume per pergjigjen sepse asnje nuk u lodh te pergjigjet deri tani.
> 
>  thxxxxx


  o shoku une jetoj ne canada edhe kame fituar dekumentat me azil

----------


## Endri

po ti ne qofte se do te vish ne canada duhet te kesh inisative< domethen te gjesh nje pashaporte  te huaj edhe te ndrosh fotot edhe te ikesh  kur te arish te kesh istorine gati ne mendje edhe fakte per istorine  po te jesh pak ileqar i gjen te tera edhe pac fat

----------


## EuroStar1

> o shoku une jetoj ne canada edhe kame fituar dekumentat me azil


Nuk e kuptoj, jeton ne canada dhe tek profili thot New york

----------

